# Polaris Ranger



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I always do things at the wrong time. Who would know that after taking the cab off my Ranger it would storm today?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Put on heavier long johns and you will be fine.

For what those things cost I would have a CJ or XJ with a heater.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish the above was mine. To spend that kind of money would mean I was wealthy. I do have a Ranger, but use it mostly to plow snow. I do have a heater in it, and purchased a used cab from a young farmer in South Dakota. Prices are nuts, but the used one had most of the parts and insted of $4k I paid $1500. It's a 2006 and I pamper it to get all the years out of it that I can.
I seen one at the local dealer that was $29k. They tell use there is no inflation, but if prices are not going up then my dollars are getting smaller.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Remember the days when once something like a motorcycle, ATV, or snowmobile (even cars) was 10 years old it was worth maybe a couple hundred bucks or 5-10% of it's value new. NO MORE


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

That particular model is known as the Yooper deer machine. Designed for those who are lucky enough to draw a "whole herd" tag.
Set up over a ton of bait and use the optional night glasses
For a unique hunting experience.
Substitute a fully automatic shotgun in white camo and you are all set for spring snow geese.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a 1994 Polaris 400L 4x4 model I bought new in Houghton (daughter was going to collage there). I really like it except for two things. Just the brushes for the starter at the dealer near me is $50.00. the recoil start is a tought thing to use and is plastic in side and breaks easy. You can buy a whole new starter off the internet for $31.00.
http://www.dbelectrical.com/c-22-starters.aspx

Guess what I did.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A few years ago I seen a tracked vehicle that was all white. I think the vehicle pulling it was from Iowa. They were coyote hunting near Cooperstown. I have often thought someone should make a 4X4 with white tires. It's like buying a white jacket and they always come with black collar and cuffs. Why? I would like a new white ranger with white tires. Then make it a hybrid that will make 1000 miles on electric alone. What a coyote machine. Walk the last 1/4 mile and you should be able to start calling. 
One of my relatives asked me what I was going to do when I got to old in a few years for hunting. I told her I was going to have a 200 horse power tracked wheel chair and I wasn't going to stop hunting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My hunting partner shot a big buck across a cranberry bog on Federal land. can't use a ATV to retrieve (Legal) it so we were dragging it to where we could use a ATV. On a rest break he said some day were were going to have to stop hunting.
I said ya the day I die.

 Al


----------

